# Puppies to DIE for!!!



## swedeheart (Mar 6, 2008)

My boyfriends parents are thinking about getting a new dog (their current golden retreiver is over 12 now...). So anyways they found these cute little pups! They are a mix of Newfoundland and Golden Retriever. I don't know you can't buy one after looking at them.... I'm hoping they will get one of them!!

http://www.recycler.com/detail.classified?id=RCY-196-12813790&search_zip=&class=6320


----------



## cvalda (Mar 6, 2008)

Aw they ARE cute!

But having big overgrown puppy still in the house, it's easy for me to say NO! LOL!


----------



## stells (Mar 6, 2008)

they are sweet i just don't know what comes over people when they decide to breed crosses then sell them out at a decent price. i would also be worried about bringing a new puppy into the house where there is an older dog and if the older dog could cope with a lively bouncey puppy. I do hope it all works out though


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 6, 2008)

$200 AND without any puppy shots? Sorry but that would definitely be something I would have to pass on. Thats insane!


----------



## Itort (Mar 6, 2008)

That's $202 dollars to much. Go to the pound and get a golden rescue with altering and current shots and very possibly housebroken. These dogs are mutts and not to be sold for profit. With no shots given I question prenatal and puppie care. By this age the should have had a minimum of 2 puppy shots. The max price should be about $60 with shots. I have breed AKC for over 15 years and know the costs of breeding.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 6, 2008)

They are very cute! Look like little bears!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 6, 2008)

Currently it seems mix breeds are being sold at a much higher price than many registered dogs. He's cute, but then how many pups aren't? Any pup ready for a new home, should already have at least his first round of shots.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 6, 2008)

They are cute, but definatly pass. I bought a mix once had it's first set of shots when I picked him up, two weeks later I had to put him down because he had distemper. Sad, don't buy a pup unless it has had it shots on time and they can prove it. But like stells said there other dog might not like have a pup around.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 6, 2008)

OK I'll be the one to make the statement; "desiner dogs" it's the in thing now and anything that is in is high $$$.

If your boyfriends parents decide to get one of these pups, I wish them all the best. Puppy energy and exuberance will definiely keep you young, or tired  They are sweet looking and they will more than likely be a very big dog. Since you are hoping they will get one of them, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Itort (Mar 7, 2008)

I went on Petfinder.com and found a mother dog and puppies for adoption in Orange county. They are crosses of lab and newfoundland with shots and altered. Pretty much the same dog but with vet care. The best place to look for a designer dog is thru your local shelter. Cross-bred dogs are great but don't fall into the designer dog trap.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2008)

Itort, just playing devil's advocate her, because I personally like my rescued muttlings, but while adopting from the shelter is great there are some advantages to buying from the folks selling the pups. While I wonder about their care, at least this way they can see where the pups were raised and both parents (assuming they have the male too). Often the shelter puppy's breed is a "best guess". Most designer dogs have pure and usually papered parents, so while the puppy is mixed you do know it's real breeds.

Me personally, I think folks are crazy to buy the designer dogs...and more so to breed them...but to each their own.


----------



## Itort (Mar 7, 2008)

The statement in the ad about no shots tell me that the breebing was for purely monetary purposes. As a dog breeder of chinese crested dogs from top show parents and all the care that goes into the raising of a litter, I realize the responsibility inharent in raising dogs. We try to keep the welfare of the dog foremost. I have seen my share of the designer breeding kennels in my area and they are for the most part dungeons for dogs. If an individual does decide to purchase one they should ask for and get a full written guarantee for health, in the case of these dogs OFA test results on parents (both breeds are prone to hip problems). As I'm trying to say they are crossbreds and worth about $60 dollars to cover the cost raising them to 8 weeks of age.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing how many dog breeders there are in tortoises...lol. I use to have English Springers and Brussels Griffins. Also showed Shih Tzu and Lhasa Apsos in conformation. My best obedience dog was actually a mix..a pek-a-poo, that was shown in 4H and fun matches.


----------



## swedeheart (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry for not responding earlier! i pretty much posted this and then left for Mammoth snowboarding. Those puppies are really cute and I wish I could have one or they would get one. But I do as well think the price is ridiculous. In my experience if they are cross breed they should be free or VERY cheap. My Golden Retriever is a pure breed registered dog with both his parents being champions and he was $600. I wish those pups were free, but again that would make it VERY hard for me to resist lol Maybe the price tag is a good thing....


----------

